# 2011 Young Harris College / UGA Beekeeping Institute



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

20th Annual Beekeeping Institute
May 12th - 14th, 2011

http://www.ent.uga.edu/bees/young-harris/index.html


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

I plan to be there!


----------

